# The city of black gold, Baku



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

*English*: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baku
*Русский*: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%D0%B0%D0%BA%D1%83



----------------------


Images collected from Flickr, Google and other sources.















































































































































































*


----------



## marcopolo (Nov 15, 2006)

Nazi target in 1942.

Beautiful city !!!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

The Philharmonia


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Heydar Aliyev park









Opera









Heydar Aliyev Foundation









Philarmony 


























Hyatt Regency









The Sahil


















National Bank


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow lovely pictures. I knew that Baku looks this great. Thanks for posting the pix


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Very nice clean city.


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

Thank you! Very nice. I wish you had some pictures of the Inner City , the ancient center of Baku and Palace of the Shirvanshahs. And also the Maiden Tower , the symbol of Baku. 
kay:


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

You welcome! I was planning on introducing these structures earlier but don't worry now the structures are here with extras. :cheers:

Maiden Tower

















Ateshgah - Fire temple of Baku









Shirvan-shahs palace























































**


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

Ah yeah , thank you!kay:


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Looks like it should be nicknamed "The Paris of the Caspians".

I really didn't expect it to be such a good looking city. I guess that's just my own ignorance. 

Thanks for the photos, really opened up my mind as to what a nice little city Baku is.


----------



## TEKKEN (Dec 22, 2007)

Baku is the best city in the caucasus and in future it will become the "PARIS of the Caucasus" because the city has large oil and gas reserves.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

stunning city!!!!!!!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

*A few more*































































Haydar Aliyev central bank


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

*Southern Baku area*



































*More street, skyline and structure shots*


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

AMAZING! Thanks you so much for these great fotos. Please, keep on posting!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Ive been to Baku 3 times!
great place to visit in...
(btw its becoming more and more religious)


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Very interesting city and pics.
The city has a lot of different architectural styles.


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful pictures, 10 years time, with huge amount of oil money will change Baku much more. We Turks are proud of you Azerbaijan!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

*ISR Plaza*

















*Office buildings at Jafar Jabbarli Street*









*Nasimi district*


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

*A few more*


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> Ive been to Baku 3 times!
> great place to visit in...
> (btw its becoming more and more religious)


Maybe , but it's not going to become an Islamic Republic . Azerbaijan is too westernized and has McDonald's .


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Robo_Boss said:


> Maybe , but it's not going to become an Islamic Republic . Azerbaijan is too westernized and has McDonald's .


Im not so sure..it has a big influence from Iran...
The country is not becoming religious,but people yeah...even dramatically...I've noticed that and my uncle (lives there) says the same!


----------



## wonder why (Dec 22, 2007)

hi,everybody. i am a chinese college student ,i want to make more foreign friends . my MSN: [email protected] expect to make friends with you...
PS: I can only speak one foreign language:English


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> Im not so sure..it has a big influence from Iran...
> The country is not becoming religious,but people yeah...even dramatically...I've noticed that and my uncle (lives there) says the same!


Iran is the other way around , it has a religious government , but the majority of people are not . Most of iranians are friendly and not biased and aggressive against the West and Israel , despite what their president says.:cheers:


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

wonder why said:


> hi,everybody. i am a chinese college student ,i want to make more foreign friends . my MSN: [email protected] expect to make friends with you...
> PS: I can only speak one foreign language:English


Hi, chinese college student:wave: Open a thread on Skybar and people will respond :cheers:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Robo_Boss said:


> Iran is the other way around , it has a religious government , but the majority of people are not . Most of iranians are friendly and not biased and aggressive against the West and Israel , despite what their president says.:cheers:


I know...but still....Im anti religious activist in Israel and Im really fanatic of atheism...anyway Ive visited a Vahabbist mosque in Baku :lol:
It was amazing if they just knew Im a jew+from Israel


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> I know...but still....Im anti religious activist in Israel and Im really fanatic of atheism...anyway Ive visited a Vahabbist mosque in Baku :lol:
> It was amazing if they just knew Im a jew+from Israel


Azerbaijan maintains good diplomatic relations with Israel , and buys Israeli weapons for their Army.:horse:


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

*More and more*



















Absheron Hotel


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Robo_Boss said:


> Azerbaijan maintains good diplomatic relations with Israel , and buys Israeli weapons for their Army.:horse:


hehehe I know
my uncle is diplomat there

anyway azeris are very friendly,conservative and happy people


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

Azeris are very hospitable , and Baku is one amazing city , but unfortunately with my armenian name i will probably never get a chance to visit it .


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

yeah they really hate armenians!
where are u from?


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

I was born in Baku , but i barely remember it , then i lived in Armenia , Russia and Ukraine, before i moved to US.


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks Storm , Baku is awesome ! Love your pictures :cheers:


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Robo_Boss said:


> Thanks Storm , Baku is awesome ! Love your pictures :cheers:


You welcome. Thank you for viewing!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Maiden Tower









Old city walls









Philharmony building


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

*More skyline*


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Concert Palace


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Definitely, Baku is the wealthiest and the most developed city in Caucasia. The city has deep roots from history and has bright and rich future.

I am big fan of Caucasian culture(hehe... just look at my nick) and i follow all of your threads about other Caucasian cities like Tiblisi and Yerevan... Thank you very much because of your nice afford to show new face of these world's one of the most historical countries, they are culturelly very valuable and important because of their historical past.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Interesting country, I agree. Azerbaijanis have an interesting synthesis of Turko-Iranian and Caucasian heritage/culture, and also Russian influences.


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

And an extra -


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

very beautiful city.. looks like southern europe with Byzantine style..
I feel world has many hidden gems.
thanx for new window into caucasian ..


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

*Snow in Baku 2008*


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

ZOHAR said:


> Ive been to Baku 3 times!
> great place to visit in...
> (btw its becoming more and more religious)


Zohar please stop writing about religious situation in Azerbaijan. It is not true. I came in The USA only 2 weeks ago, and i have been there recently. It is not as religious place as you describes it.


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

President Palace


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

*2008*


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

*Images by indigoprime*

Theatre 









Nizami Metro Station









Iranian Consulate









Shirvanshahs Palace









Maidens Tower



































View from the Ramada


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

Also there is another Baku thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579105





.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Wow, it is so interesting to watch the pictures in this thread. It is as if I go to the past since Baku has been changed much


----------



## merced12 (Apr 1, 2006)

After istanbul,Bakü is most beatiful and classy city in turkic world.Truly elegant.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

:deadthrea


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr CamelKW*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr CamelKW*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr CamelKW*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr CamelKW*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr CamelKW*​


----------



## PILOTT37 (Nov 22, 2015)

No more photos-videos?


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Garrison *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Garrison *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Garrison *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Garrison *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Garrison *​


----------

